# Control Temperatura Horno Gas 900º



## falexis19 (Dic 11, 2009)

Antes que nada busque en el foro y la verdad que encontre informacion hasta controlar 300º, quizas me euivoque y habia informacion si es asi les pido disculpa por repetir un tema..

Ahora este post es para pedirles ayuda..

Mi padre fabrico un horno que originalmente era a electricidad por gas, lo quiere para uso en vitrofusion, y para ello se debe cumplir unas curvas de temperatura para que el producto quede bueno.. por ahi encontre un proyecto que hablaba de usar el siguiente esquema:

CONTROL <--> SENSORES + ACTUADORES <--> HORNO

es un pdf de un proyecto con falta de desarrollo.. alguien tendra un esquema de como se  podria lograr esto.. Controlar la temperatura para asi poder cumplir con la curba..que es mas o menos asi
[/SIZE] 
de tem ambiente a 350º x minutos
mantener en 550º 20 min
subir a 550º en x min..
de 550º a 800º en 20 min
mantener a 800º 4 min... y despues biene el descenso..

les agradeceria muchisimo su ayuda

por lo que se explica en el proyecto

como sensor
funciona con un termopar tipo k + un integrado 
LT1025 como compensador de union fria de termopar y otros

actuador

Electroválvula, el modelo con el que se cuenta es el S201GF02N5EG5 de GC Valves, dos vías, tipo normalmente cerrada, bajo consumo de energía (150 mA en CA, según el fabricante), soporta presión de fluidos de hasta 130 psi y trabaja con gas natural, LP y aire. Dado que emplea corriente alterna, su driver consiste en un simple relevador electromecánico disparado por un transistor darlington y una red de supresión de picos que protegen a la válvula de sobrecargas en la línea eléctrica.

eso es lo que poseo de informacion hasta hora.. si alguien me pudiera orientar se lo agradeceria.. mi padre estudio electronica ace como mil años por lo tanto el podria interpretar los esquemas y llevarlos a cabo.. yo no entiendo mucho..


[/SIZE][/SIZE]

aki esta el pdf que encontre... quien me puede ayudar con esto..

http://www.acredit.ece.buap.mx/_DOC... 45 C.8.1.2/Memorias FCE/digital/P-SD-001.pdf


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2009)

Lo que necesitas es un PLC (Controlador Lógico Programable) y si no me equivoco no se desarrollo en el foro la construcción de uno.
El primer inconveniente que veo (Tal vez NO) es ¿ Sabes programar PIC´s?


----------



## falexis19 (Dic 11, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo que necesitas es un PLC (Controlador Lógico Programable) y si no me equivoco no se desarrollo en el foro la construcción de uno.
> El primer inconveniente que veo (Tal vez NO) es ¿ Sabes programar PIC´s?


 
toda la razon amigo.. la verdad que no lo se.. e todo caso te agradesco un monton tu ayuda se lo que son los plc puesto que este año que viene pretendo estudiar automatizacion aca en chile.. de programacion hace como mil años atras prendi lo basico de c++ creo que podria aprender si me dedico harto tiempo (creo que podria) tengo un amigo electronico que ese io creo que puede hacerlo.. ahgora voy a buscar el plc del que hablas..


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2009)

falexis19 dijo:


> .... ahora voy a buscar el plc del que hablas..


Si te decides a encarar el armado de "Algo" no dudes que en el Foro recibirás toda clase de ayuda.


----------



## alexus (Dic 11, 2009)

te recomiendo algun plc simple, de la serie "zelio" de "telemechanique".

son faciles de utilizar. tenes de hasta 20 entradas y 4 salidas de rele..

cuenta conmigo.


----------



## Jibarito (Dic 13, 2009)

falexis19 dijo:


> Mi padre fabrico un horno que originalmente era a electricidad por gas,



Hola Falexis,

No me queda claro si el horno es eléctrico o de gas. Eso es importante, porque si es eléctrico necesitarás un regulador de potencia eléctrica y si es de gas necesitarás una electroválvula para controlar el caudal del gas.

En ambos casos tendrás que realizar el control de la temperatura mediante termopares, te recomiendo que te informes sobre el lugar en el que situar el termopar. En muchos hornos no se puede considerar que la temperatura interior sea homogénea.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2009)

Jibarito dijo:


> .........No me queda claro si el horno es eléctrico o de gas. ..............


Aquí lo aclara, el horno funcionará con gas.


falexis19 dijo:


> ..... Electroválvula, el modelo con el que se cuenta es el S201GF02N5EG5 de GC Valves, dos vías, tipo normalmente cerrada, bajo consumo de energía (150 mA en CA, según el fabricante), soporta presión de fluidos de hasta 130 psi y trabaja con gas natural, LP y aire.........


----------



## Jibarito (Dic 13, 2009)

Cierto, pensé que sólo se refería al pdf... Acabo de ver que también lo dice muy claro en el título del tema XD. En fin, perdonen.


----------



## xtron (Dic 15, 2009)

lo que te recomiendo es una cosa mas facil es poner un actuador para el paso del gas controlado por un controlador de temperatura, esto con un pid que ya viene en el controlador por darte un ejemplo dc1010ct-101000e de la marca honeywell este es con salida a relevador o uno con salida de 4 a 20 mA.
te puedo mandar un esquema o fotos de algo sencillo para ver si te sirbe.
de este modo solo tu cambias la temperatura cuando llegue a la temperatura deseada.
o como en un templador o horno de recocido donde se utiliza una curva de temperatura.

le dejo mi correo.
Debo leer las Normas del Foro @ Foros de Electrónica.Com


----------



## capitanp (Dic 15, 2009)

Tengo experiencia en estos hornos y lo mas practico es usar el controlador UDC2000 que viene con una valvula mariposa motorizada con la cual se regula le paso del aire a los quemadores, regulando asi la temperatura. tabien lo podes programar con cualquier curva y muchas funciones mas, es el mas usado en estos tipos de hornos

http://www.federalcorp.com/hwsc/pdf/51520308.pdf









te dejo una guia de como programarlo http://www.arian.cl/downloads/nt-010.pdf


y el manual completo http://gobdc.thomasnet.com/Asset/Honeywell UDC2000 Product Manual 51-52-25-14G.pdf


saludos


----------



## xtron (Dic 15, 2009)

Me parece que es muy buena la opcion que das es algo por el estilo a lo que comento y no hay que realizar muchas cosa.
Saludos.


----------



## falexis19 (Dic 18, 2009)

amigos les agradesco mucho todas sus sugerencias.. ahora en cuanto a lo del horno.. el horno actualmente esta funcionando con gas.. pero originalmente era electrico y aun se puede usar de esa forma.. ahora lo que quiero es alguna alternativa economica.. que me recomiendan ustedes.. si se usa a electricidad sera mas facil de controlar todo esto??


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2009)

falexis19 dijo:


> ...... si se usa a electricidad sera mas facil de controlar todo esto??


La parte de control es la misma en ambos casos (Gas o Electricidad) 

La diferencia se plantea en la parte de "Manejo" del calor, el Gas necesita muchos más cuidados y precauciones que la electricidad, además de ser un poco mas complicado de regular, y no nos olvidemos que el gas necesita algún tipo de encendido o una llama piloto.

Pero nada de esto es imposible ni demasiado complicado y creo que justifica plenamente el cambio por el ahorro de que se logra.


----------



## xtron (Dic 19, 2009)

Aqui en la planta donde laboro tenemos hornos electricos para aplicacin de tratamiento, y hornos de gas para los mismo.
en cuestion de mantenimiento y ahorro de energia es mas varato el gas ya que tiene un poder calorifico mayor que el del sistema electrico.
en cuestion de mantenimiento es mas barato el de gas ya que una resistencia anda entre 500 dlls.
pero los controles de temperatura es lo mismo.
pero el de gas tiene un control de falla de flama.


----------



## mariachy (Dic 22, 2009)

mi padre tambien trabaja en la construccion de hornos y yo he visto bastyante su trabajo, y opino que la mejor opcion es electricidad, vay variedad de controladores para hornos electricos que hacen muchos trucos curvas y demas, el gas como dicen reguiere mas cuidados, yo por lo menos he tenido malas experiencias con el gas, si quieres que el calor dentro de la camara sea uniforme el horno sera lentisimo en el cambio de temperaturas en cambio con resistencias de nikel cromo se logra un calor mas uniforme y puedes llegar a 1000 grados facilmente en 1 hora, y si el horno esta bien aislado termicamente el consumo cada vez sera menor...

ademas yo creo que el gasto en dinero en luz es menor que en gas..

salu2


----------



## falexis19 (Dic 22, 2009)

hay algun circuito que tengan para controlar la temperatura con electricidad???.. hoy compramos la termocupla para 1000º y con mi padre queremos optar por electicidad.. les agradesco su ayuda y les agradecere si tienen algun esquema para esto... saludos


----------



## mariachy (Dic 23, 2009)

compra un controlador de temperatura, son especiales para eso, ahi conectas la termocupla y tiene una salida para que pongas contactores y conectes las resistencias... ese es todo el coneccionado lo demas lo seteas en el controlador, temperatura maxima, curvas de temperatura etc etc... siempre y cuando cuidando el consumo de las resistencias... vas a ocupar las que estan puestas o las van a fabricar denuevo???... si van a ocupar las que estan puestas, fijate en que estado estan, si son quebradisas y cuanta resistencia tienen, esos son cables resistivos los mides entre punta y punta y sabes cuanta resistencia tienen, y por ley de ohm sacas la corriente y por ley de wats la potencia... es como trabajar con resistencias de carbon... con ley de ohm lo pillas todo... ahora si las van a fabricar ustedes se pone mas complicado ya que tienen que comprar el kantal indicado para el trabajo, calcular densidad de carga la potencia de la resistencia en base a cuanto material van a calentar y en cuanto tiempo... en fin se nesesitan mas conocimientos para fabricarlas... por eso revisa si las que tiene estan en buen estado y tambien pregunta cuanta temperatura hacian esas resistencias cuanto se demoraban en calentar y que calentaban cuando estaban en funcionamiento, tambienes importante que el horno quede bien aislado de temperatura... podrian ocuar ladrillos refractarios y fibra de alumina resisten mas de 1500 grados y los ahislan muy bien, las paredes externas de horno con suerte se entibian mientras que dentro es un infierno...

el tema de la aislacion es importante, ahi podras lograr mas temperatura mas facilmente, en menos tiempo y el horno gastara menos energia...

espero te ayuden los comentarios...

salu2


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 23, 2009)

falexis19: Quisiera saber sobre el horno:
- usa gas natural o propano ?
- es tipo cuba o tipo tunel ?
- cuales son las dimensiones del horno (Largo, alto, ancho) ?
- El aislamiento es ladrillo refractario o fibra de vidrio o cual ?.
- El calentamiento es por flama directa o por corriente de aire ?
- Que tal un dibujo o fotos ?.

Conocer los detalles anteriores permiten dar una mejor orientacion en cuanto a la solucion. Sin mas detalles de tu parte, me parece que xtron y Capitanb te hacen la mejor recomendacion para el control del horno (no PLCs o PICs).

En cuanto a usar gas o electricidad... depende del costo de uno u otro en donde funcionará el horno. Por ejemplo, aca en mi localidad, la electricidad es más costosa que el gas y muchos hornos eléctricos se estan convirtiendo a gas. Salu2.


----------



## falexis19 (Dic 23, 2009)

sacare fotos.. y las posteare.. otra cosa he leido por ahi algunos proyectos mediante un pic una interfaz RS-232 (max 232) y pc...
pero no sale que rango de temperatura se puede controlar mediante este controlador.. alguien tiene alguna idea de como fabricar este mismo esquema para 1000º... teniendo todos los datos (enviare fotos y medidas) y un millon de gracias bien merecidas que las tienen


----------



## falexis19 (Dic 25, 2009)

buscando por san google encontre lo siguiente:

http://www.electronicaestudio.com/interfase.htm#815

http://www.electronicaestudio.com/docs/ESQ_2202_815.pdf 

dice que es una interfaz rs232 con pic no se si me servira hay de varias entradas y salidas... les agradecere su ayuda por que tambien trae los esquemas para hacerlos ..


----------



## falexis19 (Dic 29, 2009)

nadie ha revisado el pdf que postie????

igual agradesco su ayuda y sugerencias !!! (Y)


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 30, 2009)

falexis19 dijo:


> nadie ha revisado el pdf que postie???.....



*Normas del Foro 2.4:*
No está permitido iniciar dos o más temas con respecto al mismo tópico o asunto, ni publicar dos o más mensajes cuyos contenidos coincidan dentro de un mismo foro o en vários foros. Dichos temas o mensajes publicados podrán ser eliminados o unidos sin aviso previo o posterior.

En efecto, esta el esquema, pero NO el programa para grabar el PICAXE18


----------



## javielchispas (Dic 31, 2009)

alexus dijo:


> te recomiendo algun plc simple, de la serie "zelio" de "telemechanique".
> 
> son faciles de utilizar. tenes de hasta 20 entradas y 4 salidas de rele..
> 
> cuenta conmigo.


 
Además ahora existen módulos que se adosan a él para el control de sondas de temperatura (aunque creo que sólo pt-100).


----------



## borreguito (Mar 21, 2010)

Si vas a usar GAS, necesitar un modulo para control de quemadores marca Siemens

y  necesitas quien controle la temperatura.. cómprate un pirometro de los mas economicos que son la marca CALOR Y CONTROL. Si quieres un diagrama de inteconexiones    contactame a  paper2000plus de hotmail punto com


----------

